# Guys I Desperately Need Your Help!!



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

My grandfather is very very ill. The doctors don't think he'll last past the end of this week  My grandfather and I are extremely close and when he passes, my parents and I will be going down to North Carolina for 3 weeks to a month to arrange the funeral and be with the family. I have already taken a leave from college and such. But my problem is that I am going to be gone and I can't take the fish with me. I don't have any friends that would be willing to come to the house and take care of them. So I have decided that my best bet is to rehome them  

I'm not asking any money for them, unless you want me to ship them express, then send me $10. Otherwise I will ship them priority with a heat pack, and then they should be fine! 

These are the guys that are up for adoption! and thank you!!

Jumangi









Fraggle









JT (he has a lot more fin now)









Levi









Monkey









Stella









Cleo


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I might be able to take Jumangi or Levi... when do you need to get them shipped out by? And how much would it cost to get them shipped to GA (if you even want to send them that far)

So sorry to hear about your grandfather. Best wishes for you and your family.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

I"m so sorry to hear about your grandfather.  Sadly I don't have the room for another one, but I hope they go to good homes!


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

1fish2fish said:


> I might be able to take Jumangi or Levi... when do you need to get them shipped out by? And how much would it cost to get them shipped to GA (if you even want to send them that far)
> 
> So sorry to hear about your grandfather. Best wishes for you and your family.



I will send them to anyone who can promise a good home! Regardless of where they live. Shipping for priority is free, $10 if you want them express!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I would definitely give a good home. I'm getting a 6 gallon in a few weeks that I can either divide and get two or leave for one. Do you know how long it would take them to get here priority (I'll pay express if its too long.. I don't want them to die). I'm sending you a PM


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Soooo sorry about your Grandpa... I don't have room for more ATM though... I hope you can find them all good homes. 

Again, so sorry about your grandpa.


----------



## aknight (Nov 9, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your grandfather. I can take Fraggle and maybe the girls. I sent you a PM.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Gah I wish I could take one... I'm maxed out right now :[ I'm so sorry about your grandfather. You and your family are in my prayers. I hope you get all the fish into good homes


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

What about FancyFins? I know she was going to take ember and pearl who unfortunately passed away.. perhaps she still has room?

Like I said I can fit up to three or I can just take Jumangi.. whatever works best.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Yeah that's a good idea, maybe she still has room and would be willing to adopt 1 or 2.


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

Thank you guys for all your support!! 

Fraggle and the girls will be going to aknight! And Jumangi and probably Levi will be going to 1fish2fish. 

Just Monkey and JT need a home! Thank you so much!

JT and Monkey Found Homes on another site!!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Congrats.. I'm glad everyone got homes so quickly! I'll be keeping your grandfather and family in my prayers. I was too young to have really gotten to know my grandparents before they passed so I don't know what your going through but I sympathize. I know what its like to loose a family member you really love.

I can't wait to meet Jumangi and Levi. I think they will make a nice addition to the Fraternity I have going on here


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about your grandpa. I'm glad your fish all got good homes.


----------



## Greynova27 (Feb 4, 2010)

It's so unfortunate you have to give them up! do you think you'll get new ones once you come back home? It'd be a shame if this ended your keeping of them!


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

I am hoping to get more after everything is settled, but for now all of them will be going to good homes, and the tanks will be going into storage


----------



## Greynova27 (Feb 4, 2010)

Cool, well at least all of them have homes.


----------



## FancyFins (Feb 3, 2010)

I would love to take one or two. I have room for a few more and like 1fish2fish said.. Ember and Pearl didn't make it


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

Well JT and Monkey still needs homes (the person on the other forum backed out) and my 2 special needs boys need homes, but I may have a home for those 2. Would you like JT and Monkey?


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your grandpa. I'd take your bettas if I had any room. Good luck finding them homes!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm very sorry about your Grandfather. Hugs () ()


----------



## iluvflair (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm so sorry about your grandpa. I'll pray for him and your family. Unfortunately I don't think it's a good idea to ship your guys all the way from New York to hear. But I think they'll find good homes, with all the betta lovers here!


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

Ok guys... More bad news, with a bit of good news... 

The good news is that my grandpa is still alive, he's stable, not real changes from a week ago, and though he still won't be around long, things aren't as frantic as they were a few days ago. 

The bad news... We had a giant snow storm here a little over a week ago. There were trees down, power lines down, massive flooding etc. I am fearing that something may have contaminated the water. I did a water change a couple days ago (on Friday) Yesterday when I woke up Squishy had passed away and Levi and Monkey were looking very pale and listless, today they both passed away and both girls (in an entirely seperate tank) Kricket (seperate tank) and Turkey (seperate tank) All look very pale and listless, I fear they won't make it through the night. 

I don't want to ship anyone in these conditions, I don't want anyone ended up with dead fish. I have refunded any money! Thank you everyone for your support, hopefully I can save some of them and then take it from there....


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh no!!!!! I'm so sorry... (


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm so sorry. I hope they make it.


----------



## aknight (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm sorry about the fish you have lost. I hope you can save some of them. Let me know if you still need me to take the girls and Fraggle in the future.


----------



## myangel2006 (Mar 8, 2010)

HI HUN,
SORRY FOR YOUR LOSS I AM A ELDERLY LADY WITH BETTAS AND IF YOU STILL HAVETHE 2 I CAN TAKE THEM FOR YoU JUST LET ME KNOW.
BLESS
JULIE


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Oh noo! I'm so sorry.  I hope the other ones make it.


----------

